

Revealed: How Steve Jobs Turns Customers into Fanatics - evac
http://www.neurosciencemarketing.com/blog/articles/us-vs-them.htm

======
LarryA
Nice try. The hardware and software is largely pain free. You install it it
works, you upgrade it it works, you do work, it works.

Though as a techie supporting Macs at work for over 20 years, Apple has its
flaws, sometimes it doesn't all work quite right. But for the staff - they
normally don't see that, which is what works well for Apple.

Every time I hear a debate it boils down to issues of cost and compatibility -
And that is always from people who don't use Macs or used them very little.
All of that doesn't make the Mac people less wanting to get their stuff done
by moving to Windows.

------
maurits
I am missing the entire 90s in this story. And epic the 1984 commercial might
have been, but I don't see how they successfully leveraged it to split the
camps, if any at that time in personal computing history.

------
pohl
Those apple fans are susceptible to us-vs-them marketing. But we're not. We're
better.

